# 600 amp service



## sparky48 (Nov 27, 2010)

does anyone have a picture, or diagram of a 600 amp and or an 800 amp 120/240 volt electrical service installation, i am bidding on a home that will require one, and have not installed more than a 400 amp service.


----------



## victorcrimes (Nov 12, 2010)

meter wasnt installed yet of the ct....800a


----------



## sparky48 (Nov 27, 2010)

thank you, nice work victor. very clean looking


----------



## sparky48 (Nov 27, 2010)

got any pics of the insides of the ct cabinets ? and the panel room?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Contact your POCO and see if they have any literature or manuals you can use.


----------

